
Cutting cluster management fees on Google Kubernetes Engine - moritzplassnig
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/11/Cutting-Cluster-Management-Fees-on-Google-Kubernetes-Engine.html
======
simonebrunozzi
(my background: tech evangelist at AWS for 6 years, then CTO at VMware's
public cloud for two, then CTO at startup, now CEO/founder).

I am super impressed by Alphabet / Google / GCP in the linux container
segment: this announcement is very timely both as a response to Azure's
announcement (quick decision making considering how big Google is), and both
in relation to re:Invent and to upcoming Kubecon in December.

GCP is building an outstanding technical platform. I believe this will pay off
big time in a few years. Azure, instead is super well positioned as a true
hybrid cloud approach, although people overestimate the importance of "hybrid"
and underestimate the complexity of it.

I wrote this a year ago on the subject, and I think it's still quite relevant:
[https://medium.com/simone-brunozzi/the-cloud-wars-
of-2017-ac...](https://medium.com/simone-brunozzi/the-cloud-wars-
of-2017-ac9f352911a2)

~~~
pronoiac
Heads up: The link about Amazon & VMware should be
[https://www.iguazio.com/vmware-on-aws-a-scorecard-for-
winner...](https://www.iguazio.com/vmware-on-aws-a-scorecard-for-winners-and-
losers/)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Do you mean on my medium post? Where exactly?

~~~
pronoiac
Huh, it's late enough that you probably won't see this, but I don't see an
easy way to contact you.

The wrong link is in your Medium post: "7) I won’t comment about the recent
AWS/VMware partnership... Yaron Haviv, one of the most technologically-savvy
CTO I’ve ever met, _has an opinion about it._ "

------
tyingq
Pretty quick response to Azure's announcement. I'm impressed a big company can
move that fast.

~~~
moritzplassnig
Or it was planned to happen ahead of re:Invent anyway. I think it's fair to
assume that there's a big chance that AWS is launching a managed k8s product.

~~~
digaozao
I Hope so. I am thinking of going to gcp for some time especially because of
gke.

------
anubhavmishra
I love this statement in the post "So if you were hesitating to create larger
clusters worry no more and scale freely!"

------
brianwawok
Hey i dont have to make 3 small clusters to stay under the limit anymore.
Makes my life easier :)

------
aesthethiccs
this is great news, but i blew all my credits because i forgot to turn it off.
but still great news.

